# New SM Chapter



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So with the new Space Marine Captain, and also alternate, out and on the way, I got it in my head to start a new Space Marine Chapter. I'm still working on the name, going with either Dragons of Terra or Shields of Terra. I've been going back and forth for a while between these two.
My thinking is having the chapter being a possible successor chapter to the Imperial Fists. I think I've got the color scheme down that I want to use. Though I'm still tweaking the shading right now.









This poor soldier gets to be the color-test-dumby for the chapter. I'm thinking I'll darken the green on the paldrons slightly.

Also, I've added a poll to get a little help between choosing the chapter name.

Bring on the thoughts and criticisms, fellow Heretics.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

As a fist successor Shields of Terra works but it sounds more like a company than a chapter, like the Sentinels of Terra supplement that we got a few months back.

As far as the Dragon one goes, that feels way more Mars-ish than Terra-ish in my mind...but I'm no fluff diver laugh: now THAT just made my day).

Out of the two, I'd definitely say Shields of Terra.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Shields of terra mate has a nice ring to it


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

As a fists successor, I think as well that Shields of Terra works better than Dragons. And as it seems, that is what the other thinks as well?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Make them salamander successors, and go with dragons. More modelling opportunities.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll be honest I don't think either one is more "imperial fist successor" than the other. Yeah I get the whole bit about the fists defending stuff but that doesn't explain the naming of the fire lords, invaders, venom thorns, black Templars etc etc and all of those are still fist successors. 

That said I'm not a huge fan of either of these names. They just seem pretty generic to me.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

torealis said:


> Make them salamander successors, and go with dragons. More modelling opportunities.


My same tought.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Hmmmm. Salamanders. Might be interesting.
Definitely giving that some thought, now.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

torealis said:


> Make them salamander successors, and go with dragons. More modelling opportunities.





ntaw said:


> As far as the Dragon one goes, that feels way more Mars-ish than Terra-ish in my mind...but I'm no fluff diver laugh: now THAT just made my day).


So these got me thinking. I love modeling opportunities and I can also lazy the symbol by doing the Dragons thing. Just reverse the Salamanders symbol. Along with ntaw's Mars comment, I'm liking the idea of a Salamanders successor and call them the Dragon's of Mars.
So test paint and transfers happen and I get this;

























Also, I'm thinking of adding some Mechanicus gear markings under the dragon/salamander icon indicating a closer connection to Mars. Possibly continuing the fire markings on the greaves because dragons.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah! In your face shielders!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Supplemental: MOULD LIIIIINNNNEEESSS


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Most triumphant selection man. Model looks cool, backwards sally logo sticks: I like it. I've often wished looking back that I had've made up my own successor chapter, but it seems like music is the most creative of my outlets. When it comes to painting I am WAY better at recreating what I see over coming up with new ideas.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

torealis said:


> Supplemental: MOULD LIIIIINNNNEEESSS


He's the test dumby, wasn't worried about mold lines on that one.

Still, I think I'll add half a gear to the dragon icon when I get the chance to play with the design a bit more. Maybe even build some scales to decorate the shoulders a bit, to indicate merit and rank. I'll have them go a little outside of the codex astartes.

Also, any ideas on where to find shoulder pad sized gears that I could cut and attach to these guys? Thinking that might make the gear and dragon symbol stand out better.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

torealis said:


> Make them salamander successors, and go with dragons. More modelling opportunities.


This. I like Dragons!


----------

